# Deadlift form.....



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Had a crap session on deads yesterday so shot a video to get a form check






I usually do 170 for 4 but yesterday it was if it was bolted to the floor, and had to drop 20kg.

Vodka was flowing the night before or form was going to **** I dunno what you guys reckon would be up?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

why aren't you pulling from the floor?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Purely for noise mate, the plates are rubber on the floor, and my floors concrete - this is in a downstairs room and I have a newborn


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> Purely for noise mate, the plates are rubber on the floor, and my floors concrete - this is in a downstairs room and I have a newborn


 very responsible i must say form looked ok to me although im far from an expert, looked like the bar was a little far away from your body to me


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, bar wasnt scraping up the legs I must admit...


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Perhaps lower the weight and control the movement both up and back down instead of dropping the bar?

Have you stretched out your hamstrings before doing this set?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Full stretched out warmed up, I lift 170 for 4 normally, last few sessions have been progressing great, then at 172.5 the bar felt bolted to the floor, 1 hard rep at 170 then dropped it to 150 and took this video


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

we all have days mate where we are not as strong as the week before. just listen to what your body is telling you. it could be a number of reasons why we have days like this mate. just lower the weight and try to get as many reps you can out of it. week after you may be back on form again.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks spot on to me but you should lower the weight in a controlled form for more muscle mass and less injury, the jolting as it hit's the floor is apprantally bad for your spine.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Great cheers lads, I'll just chalk it up to a crap day, and focus on form.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

bongon95 said:


> looked like the bar was a little far away from your body to me


^this.

Is this your home gym then? Looks nice! Maybe get some rubber matting so you can deadlift from the floor?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea, just down in a spare room, looked at stall mats from eBay from a horse shop, but the messed me about so I cancelled.

I think strength shop do them cheapish though..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> Yea, just down in a spare room, looked at stall mats from eBay from a horse shop, but the messed me about so I cancelled.
> 
> I think strength shop do them cheapish though..


Even argos have them!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Result, will check that out tomorrow cheers mate!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

BlitzAcez said:


> Looks spot on to me but you should lower the weight in a controlled form for more muscle mass and less injury, the jolting as it hit's the floor is apprantally bad for your spine.


Disagree with this. Trying to control a heavy deadlift on the way down will likely cause more injuries IMO.

OP - form looks pretty good. Maybe you could get a bit more power if you dropped your @rse lower.


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd agree with lower the weight slower. Can't see how you can get injured by controlling the weight on the way down. If you can't control it then maybe it's too heavy.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

A slow negative on the deadlift? no thanks.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Must admit I'm far from an expert lifter, but slow negatives didn't seem natural...always good to hear other opinions though


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> Must admit I'm far from an expert lifter, but slow negatives didn't seem natural...always good to hear other opinions though


i tend to agree with you here, i thought the way you put it down was spot on, imo the deadlift is all about the pull and im pretty sure if your form is not bang on during a slow negative you will get injured


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks to me that you need to sink lower in your hips before your lift and at the end you need to thrust your hips into the bar as it comes waist level and push your chest out at the end. Full lockout! Love the gym and live that you posted video to resolve issues with your form that you are conscious are there

You got my reps mate. .


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Rod82 said:


> I'd agree with lower the weight slower. Can't see how you can get injured by controlling the weight on the way down. If you can't control it then maybe it's too heavy.


disagree with you her mate imo the dl is supposed to be an explosive movement and as long as you dont drop the weieght from the top position to the floor which he didnt thats fine, and i must say the weight seemed to fly up so i cant see how its too heavy, imo he could handle quite a bit more


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bongon95 said:


> i tend to agree with you here, i thought the way you put it down was spot on, imo the deadlift is all about the pull and im pretty sure if your form is not bang on during a slow negative you will get injured


but isn't your form more likely to slip if your negative is uncontrolled? not saying you're wrong, just wondering.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree that it should be a controlled movement to the floor. I tend to feel most of my stretch on the negative but I see so many people do this that I'd rather help with the form of the actual lift.

A lot of people don't agree or use the negative approach to they're workout.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

chilli said:


> but isn't your form more likely to slip if your negative is uncontrolled? not saying you're wrong, just wondering.


i think ther is a big difference between controlling the weight on the way down(which personally i think he did) and a slow negative, as i said in an earlier post im no expert, i think it also depends on your goals if your training for strength i cant see what is to be gained by slowing down the negative, there are a few people on here who would have a definitive answer would be interesting to see what they say


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

bongon95 said:


> i think ther is a big difference between controlling the weight on the way down(which personally i think he did) and a slow negative, as i said in an earlier post im no expert, i think it also depends on your goals if your training for strength i cant see what is to be gained by slowing down the negative, there are a few people on here who would have a definitive answer would be interesting to see what they say


Who do you have in mind?


----------



## crofty89 (Nov 4, 2011)

Got to agree with ba baracus. Deadlift is a pull exercise, trying to control the weight down can lead to injuries, just let it drop!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

crofty89 said:


> Got to agree with ba baracus. Deadlift is a pull exercise, trying to control the weight down can lead to injuries, just let it drop!


Bicep curls are a pull exercise as well, do you just drop that after each rep?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

slow controlled negative ? hmm maybe tell this guy to do that see what he says .











op your form looks ok but pull from the floor , either buy some rubber matting cut an old tyre up or put towels under the bar .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol I agree with controlling it a little on the way down just so ur not bouncing it all over the place but a slow controlled negative?? Nah behave!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Had a deadlift session today, night and day from the last one, really focused on form and my lifts were back up.

RPT style

4x170kg

5x160kg

6x155kg

So cheers to all those who provided some input. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

anybody telling op to have a slow controlled negative is a loon and know jack sh!t about deadlifting


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Like I said, it doesn't feel natural doing a slow negative, probably tried it once ages ago and thought nah,

No slow negs today, or ever


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ok first thing is get your ar$e down and back more, get the drive from the legs to start the movement and then as you go up the back takes over... that will help you no end, would like to see some from the front to see how you stand and grip too...

as for lowering... controlled yes, slow down NO... DO NOT drop the bar either... you looked alright lowering imo... course I am not that knowledgeable about deads either  :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Aye I will shoot another vid no probs 

Grip is mixed.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

badly_dubbed said:


> Aye I will shoot another vid no probs
> 
> Grip is mixed.


width of grip and stance?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Dead lift control up, control down without dropping it or turning it into a slow negative


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> width of grip and stance?


Conventional style, feet hip width, grip just outside the legs


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

badly_dubbed said:


> Conventional style, feet hip width, grip just outside the legs


try feet slightly wider with hands still just outside the legs... this might help with stability and drive... mine are typically about shoulder width, pretty much on the line of the knurling on the bar...


----------

